# aqueon power filters



## kevinpn

Has anyone used any of the Aqueon Power filters? [/b]


----------



## herefishy

Aqueon filters are the old Tetra and Marineland filters. A large group of aquarium products manufacturers combined forces to be able to survive. AllGlass Aquariums, Tetra, and others are all members.


----------



## gymnothorax

So far I have had decent success with the aqueon power filters, the largest advantage i've found to them is the removable intake pump which allows you to clean your impeller regularly and avoid loosing flow do to clogging, the negative aspect is that I have found more people are prone to rinsing and sterilizing the biofilter grate found in the back of the filter, but so long as you don't do that, I have yet to find anything wrong with them. I feel i should add though that they are still a newer product so my opinion of them may change over time. hope this helps : )


----------

